# تلفزيون يصدر الرائحة



## kalimooo (27 أكتوبر 2010)

​ 

هل وصلت بنا التكنولوجيا الى ان نشم روائح من التلفاز اثناء المشاهدة؟!!، حيث قال باحثون يابانيون إنهم توصلوا إلى طريقة لإصدار روائح من التليفزيونات.
جديد.. تلفزيونات بالرائحة تصدر رائحة ما يظهر على الشاشة!

شوفوا لوين وصلنااا!!
وأوضح الدكتور كنيتشي أوكادا من جامعة كيو اليابانية في طوكيو لمجلة "العالم الجديد" انه وفريق من الجامعة توصّلوا إلى تقنية لجعل الناس يشعرون برائحة ما يشاهدونه. وأشار الباحث إلى أن التقنية تقوم على استبدال الحبر بمزيج من السوائل المعطّرة ووضعها في المحابر بتركيبات مختلفة لتعطي عدداً من الروائح المختلفة.

وستبرمج الطابعات لإصدار رذاذ خفيف من السوائل بمعادلة معيّنة عند ظهور مشهد تناسبه رائحة ما، ونجحوا حتى الآن ببرمجتها على بثّ روائح النعناع والكريفون والقرفة والخزامى والتفاح والفانيلا.

ويعمل الفريق على ربط الصور بالروائح، حيث تصبح الرائحة تصدر أوتوماتيكياً حسب مضمون الصورة. ويسعى العلماء منذ فترة طويلة للتوصل إلى طريقة يصدر فيها التليفزيون رائحة ما نشاهد ولكن من دون نتائج تذكر.
عكس السير


----------



## مورا مارون (27 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هيدي جديدة كليمووووووووو


----------



## petit chat (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بجد جديدة الكحاية دى 
بس يارب تكون الروائح الحلوة فقط !!!

شكرا على تعبك 
الرب يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مورا مارون

مشكوورة كتير لمرورك

اكيد مش ها جيب الا كل جديد

طيب السبارة بدون سائق تفود 

بدقة مش جديدة؟؟؟


----------



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*
معلومه جديده وراائعه

شكــرا أحى كليمو

سلام ونعمه
​*


----------



## alpha&omega (28 أكتوبر 2010)

طيب لو كان التلفزيون يعرض تقرير عن شبكة الصرف الصحي في نيودلهي على سبيل المثال كيف راح تكون ريحة البيت؟؟؟


----------



## qwyui (28 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك على معلماتك جديدة واليعيش ياما هايشوف


----------



## اني بل (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بحب المعلومات الغريبة والقيمة 
عجبني بيستحق التقييم
ربنا يباركك كليموو
مميز بمواضيعك كثثير


----------



## سور (28 أكتوبر 2010)

اليابانيون دول مش بيبطلوا تفكير فى كل جديد 
ميرررسى كليمو للمعلومات الجديده والغريبه
اللى بتعرفنا عليها دايما​


----------



## kalimooo (29 أكتوبر 2010)

petit chat


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (29 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي انهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (29 أكتوبر 2010)

alpha&omega قال:


> طيب لو كان التلفزيون يعرض تقرير عن شبكة الصرف الصحي في نيودلهي على سبيل المثال كيف راح تكون ريحة البيت؟؟؟



هههههههههههههههههه
جميل سؤالك

بس لو قرأت هناك اشياء محددة فقط وليس جميع الروائح..


----------



## kalimooo (29 أكتوبر 2010)

qwyui

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (29 أكتوبر 2010)

اني بل

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

ومرورك  المميز

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (29 أكتوبر 2010)

سوررر

نشكر الرب انهم بيخترعوا

عشان ممكن يوماً ما يلاقوا حلول

 للأمراض المستعصية

جزيل الشكر لمرورك

الرب يباركك


----------



## ارووجة (29 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههه فكرةةة حلوووووووووة كتيرر 
شكرا الك


----------



## govany shenoda (29 أكتوبر 2010)

حلوه اوي الفكره ديه
وبما اني بحب برامج الطبح ده
هيبقي مفيد ليا جدا
علي الاقل مش هناكا نشم بقي 
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي كليمو للمعلومات القيمه​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

هى فكرة حلوة بس يعنى إفرض مشهد رائحتة كدة و لا كدة 
ح نسد مناخيرنا و لا إيه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*حاجة جديدة بس غريبة*

*شكرا لك*
*دمت بود ..*​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ارووجة


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جوفاني

هههههههههههههههه

ماشي بس هي الروائح محدودة بعدد من الاطعمة ..

مش كلها ..

بس ممكن تطور..


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2010)

لا يا ايرني

محددين كم اكلة بس 

مش كل شيء

يعني الاشياء اللي مش كويسة مش بتطلع

مشكورة

للمرورة


----------



## grges monir (31 أكتوبر 2010)

يعنى فى برنامج طبق اليوم هانشم ريحة الاكل ولاااية؟؟
ميرسى كليمو على الخبر


----------



## mora 2009 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

غريبة بجد  الفكرة دى 
ميرسى خالص​


----------



## kalimooo (4 نوفمبر 2010)

كاترين
ميرسي لمرورك العطر

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (4 نوفمبر 2010)

grges monir

هههههههههههههههههههه

باين عليك بنحب الاكل 

ممكن يا ريت لما نشوف

مشكور للمرور


----------



## kalimooo (4 نوفمبر 2010)

mora 2009

ميرسي للمرور العطر

يسوع يبارك فيكِ


----------



## ميرنا (5 نوفمبر 2010)

لاااااااااااا انا بعترض على التلفزيون ده لما الواحد يبقى جعان ويشم اكل يروح يولع فى بيته بقى بلاش استفزاز


----------



## kalimooo (6 نوفمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> لاااااااااااا انا بعترض على التلفزيون ده لما الواحد يبقى جعان ويشم اكل يروح يولع فى بيته بقى بلاش استفزاز



ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب يا سيدتي لا تزعلي
مش هابعتلك واحد
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (8 نوفمبر 2010)

فكرة جديدة وغريبة فعلا
بس لذيذة يعنى الروايح
المستخدمه زى البخور 
ومعطر الجو شئ جميل 
شكراااا كتيرر كليموووو
موضوع جميل وخبر جميل 
الرب يبارك مجهودتك


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2010)

نور وسط الظلام
ميرسي لمرورك العطر

الرب يبارك فيكِ


----------

